
Fibonacci sequence algorithm in JavaScript - jeanlucas
https://medium.com/developers-writing/fibonacci-sequence-algorithm-in-javascript-b253dc7e320e#.u2m03e5p5
======
5xman
This is so wrong! Someone should tell the author how to properly write the
algorithm in javascript.

